# Where do you get your daily news?



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just curious where people go (online) to get their daily news fix - everyday news and/or financial news?
Me? I head to google news & occasionally to yahoo finance. You?


----------



## jollybear (Jun 28, 2015)

I check the Forex Factory calendar each morning for upcoming events that could impact the markets, and subscribe to Trade The News. Relevant for someone trading on an intra-day basis


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

CBC for local news, BBC for International, and then Yahoo finance.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

TO Star and CMF


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

Sites I look at multiple times per day: The Globe and Mail, The National Post, & The Toronto Star.

Occasionally I'll go to the CBC and BBC (for international news).
On rarer occasions if there's a large US event (like the recent mass shooting) I'll look at US sites like CNN or ABC.

On top of this I'll visit top/trending/popular/breaking stories through Twitter or Reddit, which typically lead me to: the Washington Post, the New York Times, Salon, Mother Jones, etc.

This is all supplemented with additional in-depth reporting on larger cultural/non-breaking stories through monthly magazines such as: The Walrus, Toronto Life, Report on Business and Spacing, and whatever other quality magazines I come across such as The New Yorker, the Economist, etc.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> TO Star and CMF


ditto on CMF !


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

I use Flipboard news aggregator on my iPad. 98% of the news that I read there would never be mentioned on CMF. 

E.g. Surgeons in the Netherlands successfully performed the world’s first robot assisted microsurgery. https://www.dotmed.com/news/story/39511

And Theresa May’s speech was a career-destroying fiasco https://www.theguardian.com/politic...n-energy-bills-housing-tory-conference-speech

And Nobel prize awarded for the discovery of gravitational waves

And Blade Runner 2049


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...soooooo........Fox News?......not big around here???


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

BBC News


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

olivaw said:


> I use Flipboard news aggregator on my iPad. 98% of the news that I read there would never be mentioned on CMF.


I've also used the Flipboard app for about 5 years now. I recently started using Haystack (smart TV app) which is similar but for video news

Both personalize the subjects to your interests from all sources. You'll really get cornered into a narrow perspective using a dedicated news source


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

Global news at 6 PM and sports talk or the local CKNW radio in Vancouver, in the morning.


----------



## nathan79 (Feb 21, 2011)

I mostly consume local news sources. We have The Province newspaper delivered (I don't pay for it). I also visit their site and The Vancouver Sun site. On TV, I watch the 6 pm news on CTV or Global.

These sources all have international coverage, so if I see a story that interests me I can visit another site like CBC or BBC to get a more in depth report. I don't need breathless reporting of Trump's latest tweet. That also means I pretty much avoid American news sources, unless I'm looking for something specific.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

(maybe this should go in the Frugality forum.... but, does anybody else slip into McDonalds to pick up a free copy of their local newspaper rag....?yes. it costs me the price of a "senior's coffee"..but what the hey...))


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the newspaper sites such as The Vancouver Sun for news as well as the NYT crossword and the comics.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

jargey3000 said:


> (maybe this should go in the Frugality forum.... but, does anybody else slip into McDonalds to pick up a free copy of their local newspaper rag....?yes. it costs me the price of a "senior's coffee"..but what the hey...))


Yes I do and I usually will buy a large coffee and a muffin when I do.


----------



## new dog (Jun 21, 2016)

For American news which mostly serves as entertainment I will watch CNN and counter it with its sister site Zero Hedge.


----------



## cedebe (Feb 1, 2012)

16 posts and no one mentioned Facebook... 

I never turn on the TV, nor pay much attention to CBC Radio 2's news at the top of each hour, so I get my serious news via my Facebook feed... CBC, BBC, The Guardian, Al Jazeera, NYT, Maclean's, NPR,...


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> (maybe this should go in the Frugality forum.... but, does anybody else slip into McDonalds to pick up a free copy of their local newspaper rag....?yes. it costs me the price of a "senior's coffee"..but what the hey...))


All I ever see in those places is the Sun. It takes about five minutes to read that rag - maybe six if you are in the market for a new truck.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

olivaw said:


> All I ever see in those places is the Sun. It takes about five minutes to read that rag - maybe six if you are in the market for a new truck.


I live outside the gta ...so - what's 'the Sun'?...and yes, but the price is right...


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

jargey3000 said:


> I live outside the gta ...so - what's 'the Sun'?...and yes, but the price is right...


It is a chain of tabloid newspapers with a dollop of hard news, a scoop of sports news and a double helping of advertising. I live in Alberta. Our real newspapers are the Calgary Herald and the Edmonton Journal.


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

Not the Liberal propaganda on the CBC


----------



## BoringInvestor (Sep 12, 2013)

BoringInvestor said:


> Sites I look at multiple times per day: The Globe and Mail, The National Post, & The Toronto Star.
> 
> Occasionally I'll go to the CBC and BBC (for international news).
> On rarer occasions if there's a large US event (like the recent mass shooting) I'll look at US sites like CNN or ABC.
> ...


For those of you using news aggregators/Facebook/Twitter/etc., I hope this BuzzFeed piece landed in front of you: https://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/heres-how-breitbart-and-milo-smuggled-white-nationalism?utm_term=.wnar010xM#.avmLMDMBp


----------

